
150-year-old map reveals that beaver dams can last centuries - Amorymeltzer
http://news.sciencemag.org/plants-animals/2015/12/150-year-old-map-reveals-beaver-dams-can-last-centuries
======
cperciva
Note: There is not in fact any evidence that any dams lasted centuries...
rather, there is evidence that for periods lasting centuries the same
locations are identified by beavers as being good places to build dams.

------
jbuzbee
Reminds me of the story of the "World's largest Beaver Dam" that "can be seen
from space". Impressive structure

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/canad...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/canada/7676300/Worlds-
biggest-beaver-dam-can-be-seen-from-space.html)

------
pcardh0
I wonder if beavers ever take a break? Are they always "busy as beavers"? Do
the women beavers push their men to dam a bigger pond?

